# Rokk & Bear!



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

lol...the story of Rokk & Bear Part 1
(nevermind the dog hair...)



"AWW ROKK! WHAT DID YOU EAT MAN!"
or 
"oohhh....Chocolate..."...lol....











"muhwahhaha...."










"Must run away before Bear can get me!....."










"hehehe....he'll never find me.."



















"AWW...HE FOUND ME!!!!!!...."


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

lol, most of these are old old pics...
the last one is even in my sig.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ha Ha they are cute. I love the last one.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

heres some more pics: (sorry for the one big pic. I thought i got them all.)






























eating califlower:


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww, I like the one on the wheel... very cute!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Your rats are verey cute. do they always fight? my rats do.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

dragonegg said:


> Your rats are verey cute. do they always fight? my rats do.


They "play" fight. They dont hurt each other, but they do "Fight" or Wrestle yes.


----------



## teresa (Nov 22, 2007)

ur pics r soo luvly  . i gotta get a digi camera b4 i can take my own pics.
thanx 4 ur welcome msg. by the way wot do u use in ur cage? iv bin usin paperbased cat littr bt it can b expensive. i noticed u used wood shavings of sum sort (?), p'haps i need 2 lk in2 it!!


----------

